# 1920's smokey



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone!
I haven't posted in forever cuz I've been in a rut.
Anyways this is my first tutorial so i hope you all enjoy and I would appreciate CC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







1.Start off with a clean, toned and moisturized face.





2.Put on your primer, foundation and concealer.*




*I put my primer and concealer on with my fingers and I use a sponge for my foundation.
Everything is on.





3. Put on a little bit of blush on the apples of your cheeks.





4. Pat on some powder to set everything.





5. Dust some loose powder under your eyes to catch the fallout.





6. Apply your eyeshadow primer and pat on your eyeshadow.*




*Focus only on your lid and try not to get any above your crease.
Same on the other eye.





7. Apply khol eyeliner to waterline and set with the same eyeshadow used for you lid.




Should look like this.





8. Sweep on your highlight color.*




*Try to blend out the harsh lines.

9. Apply three coats of mascara.





10. Line lips with a red lipliner the fill in with a dark color.*
For this look your want to emphasize your cupids bow and make your mouth smaller.




*I used a jumbo brown cream stick. 

11. Apply red lipstick.




Remember to clean up the shape when your done.





12. Groom eyebrows.





13. Curl eyelashes.





14. Sweep away the powder and this is your end result!










What I used:
Covergirl liquid foundation in soft honey
MAC studio finish concealer in NC42
Maybelline mineral power blush in fresh plum
Airspun loose powder in naturally neutral
Urban Decay primer potion
MAC beauty marked
Random matte nude eyeshadow
Rimmel khol eyeliner in black
Rimmel volume flash mascara in black
Beautique lipliner in real red
The Color Institute eye crayon in brown
Rimmel lipstick in diva red


----------



## makeupNdesign (Sep 10, 2008)

Utterly gorgeous--I love the "Clara Bow" lips and your facial expression on the first photo


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeupNdesign* 

 
_Utterly gorgeous--I love the "Clara Bow" lips and your facial expression on the first photo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you very much!!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 10, 2008)

I lovelovelove the lips.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 10, 2008)

This is soooo gorgeous! Just today, I watched a video on YouTube, 1920s makeup. It used to be on the Helena Rubenstein site but they removed it and had it on YouTube.
Your look reminds me a lot of what they had done on the model in that video. You look gorgeous, that look was definitely made for you!
Great job!!!


----------



## pinkdotty (Sep 10, 2008)

THATS AWESOME!!!

ur beautiful


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_This is soooo gorgeous! Just today, I watched a video on YouTube, 1920s makeup. It used to be on the Helena Rubenstein site but they removed it and had it on YouTube.
Your look reminds me a lot of what they had done on the model in that video. You look gorgeous, that look was definitely made for you!
Great job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HA ! i was just thinking about that video, it reminded me a lot of it. Very cute.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 10, 2008)

i like this. especially the hair


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 10, 2008)

fantabulous!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_This is soooo gorgeous! Just today, I watched a video on YouTube, 1920s makeup. It used to be on the Helena Rubenstein site but they removed it and had it on YouTube.
Your look reminds me a lot of what they had done on the model in that video. You look gorgeous, that look was definitely made for you!
Great job!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
OMG! Thank you soo much!!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i like this. especially the hair_

 
Thanks! My hair was soo not cooperating


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 11, 2008)

My gosh, its like you translated the spirit of Mary Pickford or one of the other darlings from the silver screen :-D


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_My gosh, its like you translated the spirit of Mary Pickford or one of the other darlings from the silver screen :-D_

 
Awww! Thanks!!


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Sep 11, 2008)

WOW!!! How cool and creative! The lips were really great. I read in one of Kevyn Aucoin's book that when you do the lips like that you use a lot of concealer then powder to blank out the lips and then draw them in smaller. You're the first I've seen doing that look and I think it's incredible! Great job. thanks for sharing.


----------



## bis (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, you just made my day. Thanks a lot for sharing this. The look is amazing, especially on you.
And I also love the first picture


----------



## florabundance (Sep 11, 2008)

you're naturally very beautiful! and the throwback fotd is gorgeous


----------



## gnat (Sep 11, 2008)

wow that's awsome!


----------



## Aureliphonics (Sep 11, 2008)

That's so so cute !!!

Love the last photo !!!


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thedrinkgirl* 

 
_WOW!!! How cool and creative! The lips were really great. I read in one of Kevyn Aucoin's book that when you do the lips like that you use a lot of concealer then powder to blank out the lips and then draw them in smaller. You're the first I've seen doing that look and I think it's incredible! Great job. thanks for sharing._

 
Yeah that's something I forgot to mention.
My lips are naturally rosey so I had to use a lot of concealer


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bis* 

 
_Oh, you just made my day. Thanks a lot for sharing this. The look is amazing, especially on you.
And I also love the first picture 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh wow! Thanks!! You are all so nice!


----------



## PMBG83 (Sep 12, 2008)

Aww youre so cute! You really do look like you could be a silver screen siren for the 1920s or 1930s.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 13, 2008)

very pretty.. i like it


----------



## pinkstar (Sep 13, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## Geraldine (Sep 15, 2008)

This is perfect!!! 

I love the first pic...


----------



## lucyh (Sep 15, 2008)

I love this look...it's absolutely gorgeous on you


----------



## Cadet_Smith (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks everybody!!


----------



## gooblyglob (Sep 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_I lovelovelove the lips._

 
ditto! you look amazing and so very cute!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 1, 2008)

This look is awesome, you make it look very easy.
Luv the end result, and the black & white photo is amazing!


----------



## slayervixen (Oct 4, 2008)

WOW! I cannot express how much I adore this look, its gorgeous. You pull it off so well.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 9, 2008)

I am really loving the makeup, and I sooooo love that hair color!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Oct 10, 2008)

VERY pretty!


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 10, 2008)

Love It!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 10, 2008)

That look is hard to pull off sometimes but its so fitting and classy on you. I love it!
(and it helps that you're so cute to begin with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 11, 2008)

tehe the first pic is funny. i love the flapper look. reminds me of the great gatsby


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!  That is a perfect Clara Bow lip ... love her, and this is beautiful on you!


----------



## katexlouise (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, that looks fantastic on you! Great job


----------



## Cyberange (Oct 28, 2008)

I really love this Make up ! congrat'


----------



## bsquared (Nov 3, 2008)

one word:classic!


----------

